#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word Documents not readable

## joe41

Hi everyone,

I am using windows XP Professional 2005 using office 2000.I am facing the problem that my word documents are not readable.

Actually I saved my CV and other word documents on my E: Drive , but next time when I try to open these documents they are open in incorrect form or they are in byte form . I tried to open in correct encoding scheme but it did not work.

Please give me the solution how can i resolve this problem??

Thanks.

----------


## ExlGuru

Hi joe,

I think this may be due to some corrupted files you should recover your office.

Get proper information about recovery here:

http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/doc_fix.html

----------

